# Berthoud or Jones Visual



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone seen or been up in the area recently? How's it looking? 

Kaleb, what's the word?? Just curious how things are covering up!

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## purpleyak (May 25, 2007)

Here is a link......the last page of the post is up to date......

Berthoud Photo/Conditions Thread (2009-2010) - Teton Gravity Research Forums

Not too good up there yet....at least at Berthoud....


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks! Haven't went up that way myself lately. Hoping to go soon!!


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I just toured around Current Creek on Bethoud on Wednesday AM. Everthing is poking through, tons of exposed rocks, and lots of downfall looking to pin your tips underneath and send you tumbling (hopefully without a broken bone). Looking to check out some stuff up Butler and Jones area next week, will be happy to post what I find.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

powdahound76 said:


> I just toured around Current Creek on Bethoud on Wednesday AM. Everthing is poking through, tons of exposed rocks, and lots of downfall looking to pin your tips underneath and send you tumbling (hopefully without a broken bone). Looking to check out some stuff up Butler and Jones area next week, will be happy to post what I find.


I figured it wasn't ready yet!! Still had to check!! Appreciate the update!! Thanks!! 

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------

